# SA - Squid Fest!



## plasticlova (Sep 13, 2008)

Hi all been a very long time sinceI have posted but wanted to share a great trip.

Went for a yak last week, was meant to go with Tingles but the forecast was looking dodgy and then came good but plans had already changed. Slept in and didn't get up there until 8am so was already behind the 8ball.

Tried for snook on the way to the jetty - nothing, then went to the jetty up and down both sides and saw heaps in the sounder but ended up being small tommies, managed a couple of just legal St's I was going to use as livies.

While heading to the shallows a pair of dolphins rocked up and managed to get some footage on the camera which was cool.

Thought I would try nearer the Marina so headed on over. I don't normally try for squid but flicked over a jag and managed one - mmm this is ok but lost the jag next cast and that was my only good one. I had also put one of the Sts on as a teaser and the squid were chasing it all the time so did some modifications and put a couple of resin head jig heads tot eh line and attached it that way, wouldn't hold but still going for it.
Also cut the v in the back of the neck certainly worked as that is what the squid do to kill the prey.

back to the drawing board, ahha! rammed the other squid jag that I had removed the lead from through the ST and tried that - wammo!
Ended up bagging out in a very short time, (had to keep tingles notified via sms ) if they fell off I would just let it drop again and wait until they had a good hold, unfortunately had also lost me net so had to bring them up by hand - and got inked!

Sometimes have to think outside the square and ret other things, I could have ended up with nothing but came home with my first ever bag of decent squid. Yak was a mess and took lots of hot soapy water and pressure sprayer to get right.

Would have been great sharing that with Dave and others but next time.
heres a link to the vid.





cheers


----------



## Buck (Jan 4, 2012)

Great report. I want to try for squid in the near future. Just a couple of stupid questions. How do you keep them on the yak??? Just in a fish bag??? How long can they survive out of water???


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

Nice improvisation with the jig and well rewarded!

Was your livey out just to tease squid or did you have something scaley in mind?

edit: oh, Wallaroo  Missed the video the first time. Great dolphin footage and slo-mo squid sneezing


----------



## Patjack (Jun 24, 2013)

Nice work mate, plenty out there. They love holding their ink for a good shot at your face.. 
Buck, I just throw em around my feet but it gets pretty messy, so maybe an old bag? they survive for about as long as most fish, but I usually karate chop them on their neck, kills them straight away and stops any more sprays of ink.


----------



## plasticlova (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks guys, yeah Buck I was going to put out a livey for something bigger maybe a kingie...
An italian mate of mine said if you get your finger and thumb behind the neck pinch it and break the 'backbone' it kills them instantly and stops the inkage, they go white which worked, unfortunatly being in the yak I couldnt always point them away from me! any suggestions would be appreciated. 

oh yeah I had a cooler bag in the hobbie livewell and ice so no wasnt keeping them alive.


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

That's a good haul of squid! You'll have a few good feasts from that lot.

I've caught quite a few squid from my kayak & have never been inked.  8)

As I get the catch near, I usually reach out and grab the line by hand, a couple of metres up from the squid and bring it alongside the kayak so it's parallel to and facing (squirting) towards the front of the kayak. Then with the other hand (after dropping rod into a forward holder), reach down and grab the squid around the body just above (behind?) the eyes, keeping the squirting end facing away from me. While still holding the squid in the water or lifting onto the side of the kayak I use a knife to spike the two brains, one in the head 'tween & slightly above the eyes and one just under the bottom of the hood. Or use the knife to sever the hard bit on back of the neck, it can be done with the fingers but I find it quicker with a knife.

This way they're killed before they've discharged much and so can leak a bit of ink once aboard, I remove my footwell scupper plugs to flush 'em out if too messy. When cleaning I often find the ink sacs still full so if you need the ink for cooking dealing with 'em this way could be handy.

Then drop 'em in the footwell if I'm keen to get the jig straight back into the water. When I've got a few in the well I drop each squid into appropriate sized freezer bags before putting into a soft cooler, that contains some ice bottles, in the front hatch. If I haven't got freezer bags I've thrown all squid into a bin liner bag in the cooler.

The only squid ink I've gotten on my clothes has been from cleaning & handling 'em afterwards.

I won one of these recently in a squidding comp, a Yamashita Ika Shime ("is a squid spike that's a must when squid fishing. Squid spikes terminate squid humanely and effectively and also help to improve eating quality"). It's a bit small & fiddly for the kayak so haven't used it yet.


----------



## plasticlova (Sep 13, 2008)

awesome thanks heaps for the tips, I can see me targeting them more for sure! Yep will do us for a while and have some heads and maybe tentacles as awesome snapper baits as well


----------



## kaotikmonkey (Mar 1, 2013)

Nice work mate! it's a good feeling when a plan comes together


----------



## Mick013 (Aug 28, 2011)

i employ the old karate chop to the back of the head.

Nice and quick so i can get the sucker that followed the first one up!


----------



## redmist (May 6, 2012)

I concur with Daveyak and Mick013 slide them up next to the yak, head facing to the front of the yak, grab em behind the head and then the old karate chop to the back of the head dispatches them quickly and without mess. Saves an ink pasting when transferring to a bucket.


----------



## suehobieadventure (Feb 17, 2009)

Well done, good video.


----------



## keenfisho (Aug 22, 2012)

plasticlova said:


> Thanks guys, yeah Buck I was going to put out a livey for something bigger maybe a kingie...
> An italian mate of mine said if you get your finger and thumb behind the neck pinch it and break the 'backbone' it kills them instantly and stops the inkage, they go white which worked, unfortunatly being in the yak I couldnt always point them away from me! any suggestions would be appreciated.
> 
> oh yeah I had a cooler bag in the hobbie livewell and ice so no wasnt keeping them alive.


Just use your live well and keep them alive until your ready to clean them up Mark 8)


----------



## plasticlova (Sep 13, 2008)

Just use your live well and keep them alive until your ready to clean them up Mark 8)[/quote]

I would have mate but they had filled it to the top!


----------

